# The drought and milk production + my vet/neighbor



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 14, 2012)

Just thought I'd share.  My vet/ neighbor, Dr. Troxel was on the news talking about the impact the drought is having on his dairy production.  Interviewer was a little goofy but kind of neat for someone in our tiny town to be on the news.

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/1728858979001


----------



## Royd Wood (Jul 14, 2012)

The drought is bad - good link Pearce 
All our remaining cattle and sheep are on the road 4 hours North next week to join the others who went up a month ago, there's some nice pasture up there. We are done here - just desert in Southern Ontario. 
My sisters milking cattle in England are back indoors due to floods. 
The weather is causing all sorts of probs Winter wheat was good but spring cash crops are dying in the fields and no fruit due to crazy spring weather - frost and no bees.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jul 16, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> The drought is bad - good link Pearce
> All our remaining cattle and sheep are on the road 4 hours North next week to join the others who went up a month ago, there's some nice pasture up there. We are done here - just desert in Southern Ontario.
> My sisters milking cattle in England are back indoors due to floods.
> The weather is causing all sorts of probs Winter wheat was good but spring cash crops are dying in the fields and no fruit due to crazy spring weather - frost and no bees.


That stinks.  Yeah, we haven't got much fruit on our trees this year because of the frosts earlier on and now this drought but for us it is a hobby.  For those that make a living from it, I feel so badly.  Hope things turn around but it sure seems like it's going to be a bleak year.


----------

